# Blue Diamond Pair



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

So thats the pair you got is it. They look great, are those the wayne ng ones?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, yeah... you can say that.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

one of my fav colours...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

nice discus!! the little rams are really cute too


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow very nice! Are they a breeding pair (you had to know I would ask) or still too young? 
Yes the rams are sweet...they seem to get in every pic they can. Kweenshaker...I have rams that should look just like them (Same Mom, different Dad) growing out and ready in 2 months or less. (Brian got his from me)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

They havn't spawned yet but while I was picking them up, I seen them cleaning a sponge filter intake tube for about 5 minutes.

They are around 16-18 months old so they should be ready to spawn, just gotta settle down first. I've only had them for about a week or so and already moved them twice. They are both 6-6.5 inches from tip of nose to beginning of tail.

Massive.


----------



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Brain

Looking good. Good luck with them! I'm very happy that you like them

Kev


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks, I am infatuated with them... lol. 

Thanks for the extra fish, free of charge also 

For anyone who is in the market for discus, Kevin is the man to go to. Local raised, not imported and hormoned crap. He has a bunch of 3-4 inch fish for sale right now if I am correct, so ask him for some details.

I guarantee the quality of these fish myself.


----------



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for your mini advertisement. Currently, I do have some 3.5" for sale. Also, I have 20+ 1.5" blue diamond cross snakeskins selling for $120. If anyone is interested, just leave me a pm.

Kev


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

mother of god those are nice!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, thanks Matt.

That's what you get when you buy from breeders who know how to raise fish. You wouldn't believe the price if I told you either, amazing.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Kweenshaker...I have rams that should look just like them (Same Mom, different Dad) growing out and ready in 2 months or less. (Brian got his from me)


Ooh...I've been (lazily) looking for some rams....the ones I see in pet stores are usually rather sad looking....and there tends to be dead ones in the tank


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kevin...they do look awesome! You did a great job with them. I to have discus fever, but my 7 will have to do.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, Gail, I am upto 22 x.x


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL that is a whole wack of them! If you run out of room and my fishies stop breeding I'll gladly take some off your hands  Right now I have spawns in some stage of growing out from all my fish pairs except one angel pair and I just sold off the last of their spawn a week ago. I think spring is here  

I'm starting to think one of my discus from Dragon is a BD  hope so as they are great looking discus.


----------

